# WIRELESS Apple CarPlay for MIB II/Discover Media 2015-2020*



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Yes,... It's true. I had been searching for this option for some time now, and it is currently available. You can now upgrade/retrofit your existing VW MIB II/Discover Media infotainment head-unit, allowing you the ability to enjoy Apple CarPlay, with hands-free calling and texting, etc. without having to physically plug in your iPhone. It makes use of a dongle, which plugs into the USB port for the head-unit (where you normally plug in your iPhone to use Apple CarPlay). The rest relies on Bluetooth and Wifi. First you sink up your phone to the device using Bluetooth and after that, it uses the wifi to connect from then on. 

There are currently a few on the market and I even saw some less-expensive devices on Amazon, however, they received poor reviews. I spent a little more for the one I purchased, but I have a little more piece-of-mind as they had a lot more positive reviews and provide customer service, along with firmware updates as needed. In addition, the company is actually located in Delaware, in the USA. Of course, the product itself is made in China, however. 

I will not be providing any direct links to this product, as I do not wish to be accused of selling anything on this forum. And I have no connection to this product, other than being a happy and satisfied customer. I will say, you should be able to find it by searching on line for "CPLAY2air wireless adapter for CarPlay". Like I said, you can find similar models elsewhere for much less, but buyer beware. 

There is a full list of available Car Manufacturer head-units as well as after-market models which are compatible. 

So, now I can keep my phone in my pocket while driving and am not constantly stabbing at my phone in the dark, looking for that tiny slot in the bottom of my iPhone. The only down-side is my phone is not getting charged, but I can always plug it into to a power outlet w/USB adapter.


*Please excuse if this is old news to some of you. I performed my due-diligence and conducted a search, but did not find any threads on this in the Beetle forum.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Just in case it wasn't clear; this is only a device to make your existing head unit (which must be an MIB II Discover Media radio, with Apple CarPlay, etc., or newer) or compatible Apple CarPlay equipped after-market radio, work wirelessly (no need to physically plug it in using a cord) with your iPhone. Whew!!!


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, we know about this already and it also works with Composition Media too. For those who use RCD330/340, it can work on those as well.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Sorry,... Didn't find a thread on it anywhere in this forum, when I conducted a search. :thumbup:


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

the beet said:


> Sorry,... Didn't find a thread on it anywhere in this forum, when I conducted a search. :thumbup:


Don’t be sorry, thank you for posting this info as it is helpful for those who don’t know.


----------

